# download/router problems



## dyedblew86 (Apr 15, 2010)

I just purchased a Dell Inspirion laptop with Windows 7 on it. After that, I went out and purchased a Netgear WGR614 v9 Wireless-G Router. I have my internet which is DSL and my desktop connected to the wireless router. Now whenever I download something, no matter the file size, the downloads stall. It makes it really hard when downloading something from say Rapidshare or Megaupload because you can't resume broken downloads. I emailed Netgear support and they told me to lower the MTU by 8 so I did that. Still stalled. I then read on a site, people got theirs working by lowering the MTU down to 1400 so I did that. Still stalled. Then Netgear emailed me back and told me to update the firmware and a bunch of other instructions, I did that. Still stalled. I know it's something with the router because if I unplug the router and connect the internet to my laptop via ethernet, it works perfectly fine. I did have some success when i disabled the McAfee firewall. I went a couple hours downloading fine and then it stalled again. And it can't be my signal because I have an excellent signal. I'm just thinking the router might be configured wrong somewhere. Could someone please help me and tell me what to do to fix this annoying problem? I'm about ready to buy a new router. Also, I went to download Firefox to my cousin's laptop and it stalled at 99%. It stalls at any percent. I've even had one stall at 1%. I did run some PING tests and didn't really understand the results but it said everything was excellent. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

What 'stuff' are you trying to download from Rapidshare or Megaupload?


----------



## dyedblew86 (Apr 15, 2010)

I haven't downloaded anything from them yet. I was using them as examples. I did download a folder of photos from a concert on megaupload. But like I said, it stalls.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From your wireless computer pls. run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector
Here's a more detail guide => Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## dyedblew86 (Apr 15, 2010)

okay i did that


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

How's your connection if you are wired directly to the router? How about straight to the Modem?


----------



## dyedblew86 (Apr 15, 2010)

both connections are excellent. It's just something with the router. Because it stalls on the desktop too. It never did before I got the router.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

When you called netgear were you given an Advice of a factory reset?

This can be an issue with your wireless adapter too. You may try to uninstall/reinstall it from Device Manager and download the latest firmware.


----------



## dyedblew86 (Apr 15, 2010)

This is what they sent me

1. Upgrade the software of the device

a. Download the file on this link and save it on your desktop: http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/13279

Note: Please make sure that you select he “For North America users ony”.

b. Using a browser go to routerlogin.com.
c. Use admin for the username and password for the password.
d. Under Maintenance click Router Upgrade.
e. Click Browse and locate the upgrade (.img) firmware image file you just downloaded
f. Click Upload. Wait for the upgrade progress bar to complete and final prompt to appear.
g. After upgrading the router reset the router by going to the “backup settings” under maintenance.
h. After resetting the router to factory settings reconfigure again the router using the CD or by following the steps bellow.

2. To reset the router:

a. Please push the reset button at the back of the router and release after 30 seconds.
b. Unplug the power adapter for 10 seconds and then plug it back in.

3. Check physical connections.

a. Connect the modem to the Internet port of the router. The Internet “i” LED on the front of the router should light up.
b. Connect the computer to one of the four LAN ports (i.e port 1, 2, 3 or 4) on the back of the router. The corresponding port light where you connected the computer should be lit up.

4. Access the router's web-based utility.

a. Please open any web browser like Internet Explorer or any browser.
b. Connect to the router by typing http://routerlogin.com/basicsetting.htm or http://192.168.1.1 in the address field and click Enter or Return key.
c. A window will prompt for a username and password. By default, the user name is "admin" and the password is "password".

Note: If it does not take password as the password, you might have changed it when you have run the NETGEAR setup CD so please try other passwords. If you cannot remember the password, you need to reset the router and run the Setup CD to reconfigure it.


5. Configure the router.

a. Click on Basic Settings under Setup tab.
b. Select No for Does Your Internet Connection Require A Login?.
c. Scroll down on the center page and look for the Router MAC Address section. Set it to Use computer MAC address and click on the Apply button.

8. Connect wireless computer to the router.

Connecting to a Wireless Network on Windows Vista:

a. Click Start then select Connect To.
b. Connect to a network window will show up.
c. Select your wireless network's name or SSID and click Connect.
d. It will ask you for a network key. Type in your wireless network key on the field provided. Then, click on Connect.



I couldnt reset in the back because there is no reset button. Just the ports.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Run speedtest please.

Pleas download this small file and see if it will pause.

Now try openoffice.org, much bigger file and see if it will pause.

You may delete them after.


----------



## dyedblew86 (Apr 15, 2010)

ran the test. attached the results. both of the files downloaded fine. that's really strange.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

dyedblew86 said:


> ran the test. attached the results. both of the files downloaded fine. that's really strange.


Maybe because.... those links are both from Legal sites and it's not that strange if the download didn't get stall. I wouldn't consider downloading anything from Rapidshare or Megaupload, they use Warez sites which are illegal.
Your speedtest came out normal, not enough bandwidth though, if you're trying to download huge files that's an issue. Any P2P Apps and downloads will cause this issue as well.

I hope that I was able to answer your concerns.


----------



## dyedblew86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Firefox is a legal site and it stalled on that. I'm not sure why it's doing this. Like I said, when I'm not plugged into the router, it works fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You stalled browsing in Firefox? or downloading stuff from firefox? Have you tried IE8?


----------



## dyedblew86 (Apr 15, 2010)

When we first got the laptop, only IE8 was installed. So I tried to download Firefox on it and thats when it stalled on 99%. So actually it stalls on Firefox and Internet Explorer. I finally got Firefox downloaded on the 2nd try. I guess it stalls sometimes and other times it doesnt.


----------

